# How'd you get your man?



## leekelbel (Nov 11, 2009)

Just for fun; I'm curious to know how everyone met their significant others? Or if you don't have a significant other now, how have you met/picked up/been picked up by someone?:smitten: :smitten:

Any favorite pick-up lines? Favorite spots?


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 11, 2009)

I've been single for almost a year, but all of my past relationships have started online. *shrug* What can I say, I'm an internet nerd. :happy:


----------



## Tania (Nov 11, 2009)

Places I've met dudes/been asked out:

The internet. Disneyland. A state political party convention. College club meetings. Period balls. Dance classes. School. Frat parties.


----------



## TallFatSue (Nov 11, 2009)

It wasn't funny then, but it sure is funny now.  As a student at Ohio State University I became very friendly with a classmate, and she and I even roomed together for a while. When I was 20, I met her younger brother, who was 18 going on 12. He was an immature jerk who kept harrassing his sister, and after a while he decided it was even more fun to harrass me. He must have told me every fat joke he knew.  Finally after one fat joke too many (and it was a singing fat joke) I told him to kiss my ass. Which he did!  After I recovered from the shock, I triple dared him to take me on a date and behave like a gentleman. Which he did!  Art is now serving a life sentence as my husband, 27 years and counting. He didn't like fat girls then, but after careful training, he sure does now! :smitten:


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 11, 2009)

I had just gotten out of a "relationship" with a guy I had really like for a couple of years and we had been just friends and I though were moving it to the next level. Apparently I was the fat girl fling, cause he dropped me in November and married a Carly Simon look alike in January. Grant had also been my friend for a while and started coming around the camera store I was managing more, taking me for coffee and lunch. Showing up to eat his lunch while I was in the darkroom(yes in the darkroom) working on University Photography projects. I wanted nothing to do with any man after being stung. But he was persistant asking me out and I would have girlfriends meet me there, for a while Grant thought he had a harem LOL. When we finally started dating on our own( I gave up the protective gals) he took it really slow with me knowing that I had been badly hurt. To the point where one night I finally confronted him about what exactly is going on here. We have been going out for a month now and you won't let me pay for anything, call me all the time jsut to talk, and yet you have never made a move past holding my hand. It was a long speech but broke down to this Are we friends, do you want more or whats going on here? I know I am having feelings other than friendship, but don't want to ruin a good friendship. He simply reached across my lap opened up the door and said I have been thinking about the same thing Good night. Well I went in the house that night and figured I blew it would never hear from him again. But he called on his coffee break mid morning and said I blew his mind cause he had been rehearsing the same speech and was so flabbergasted that he didn't know what to say. 
Things moved fairly quickly from there. Within a couple of months we were engaged and married Sept of 1985. We have had a roller coaster ride of a marriage and almost gave up a couple of times cause of the immense pressures and problems we encountered. But still together after all these years as the song goes.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Nov 12, 2009)

I've met my ex's in multiple ways though none quite as romantic as young girls hope for in life...

A few online, a few through friends, a few through class/school, none that I can think of where it was just totally random romance. The political event someone mentioned above reminded me of a guy who gave me his number after we volunteered together at an event... but nothing ever came of it for sure.

I'm anti-romance 99% of the time but I admit, I am still hoping for that random star struck love moment... eyes meeting across the room and all that jazz. Fingers crossed. Toes too, maybe.


----------



## katorade (Nov 12, 2009)

Dims chat. I stood out from the pack in my ability to belch the alphabet.


----------



## QueenB (Nov 12, 2009)

myspace haha. thought he was fly and hot as hell, so i put the mack on (jk i was a nervous idiot). we've been together for two years :3


----------



## Teleute (Nov 12, 2009)

leekelbel said:


> Just for fun; I'm curious to know how everyone met their significant others? Or if you don't have a significant other now, how have you met/picked up/been picked up by someone?:smitten: :smitten:
> 
> Any favorite pick-up lines? Favorite spots?



Bear traps work wonders. I recommend using a picture of boobs as bait.

(I actually met my husband online, in a game we both played at the time [Kingdom of Loathing]. Took some chatting and a convention meetup, and then he moved to Seattle from London  )


----------



## cinnamitch (Nov 12, 2009)

Took a shovel and hit him in the back of the hea.. err i mean i literally bumped into him one day rounding the corner at the apartment complex we were living in. Married 3 months later and lasted 15 years.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 12, 2009)

Dim chat as well. I, however, cannot belch the alphabet. I make up for that with sarcasm and candy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 12, 2009)

Dim chat. Wasn't particularly found of his screen name..but responded to his pm and we are now moving in together next week and engaged :wubu:


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 12, 2009)

I met Steve on the bus. My pick up line was "Hi. Hey, did you miss the bus yesterday?" :happy:


----------



## Tooz (Nov 12, 2009)

My first bash, actually. Wasn't looking for anything and yet here I am, living with him 700 miles away from where my place of residence was when I met him.


----------



## Neen (Nov 12, 2009)

well, it just ended, but i met seth on a blind date, that ended up being a 1 night stand that ended up being a 4 year relationship!


----------



## Weeze (Nov 12, 2009)

I love all the Dimchat.. Dimchat... Dimchat.  It just gave me little warm fuzzies. I'm single, but I met my last... fling... in a different fatty chat. Hah. It didn't really last though, but... it was something.


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2009)

I clubbed him over the head and dragged him into my cave... er, so to speak.

Right here on the Dims boards, only the old ones. We first met here in late 1998 - early 1999.


----------



## Sugar (Nov 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I met Steve on the bus. My pick up line was "Hi. Hey, did you miss the bus yesterday?" :happy:



What was so great about Goofy's story is that she called him the busboy for weeks. So I thought for ages she met him at a diner or something where dishes were spilled and she helped pick them up.


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 12, 2009)

Sugar said:


> What was so great about Goofy's story is that she called him the busboy for weeks. So I thought for ages she met him at a diner or something where dishes were spilled and she helped pick them up.



LOL not quite that romantic!! But still a sweet story, right?


----------



## Sugar (Nov 12, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> LOL not quite that romantic!! But still a sweet story, right?



One of the best sweet stories ever!


----------



## StarWitness (Nov 12, 2009)

The three significant relationships in my life have been: blind date, lived in the same dorm at college, and met randomly at a fetish club. Hookups have mostly been guys from the intarwebs.

...you know, it sounds kinda sleazy when I say it like that.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 13, 2009)

I also met my husband in Dimensions chat. We dated long distance (550 miles) for a couple of years then got hitched. Our three year wedding anniversary is in January.


----------



## leekelbel (Nov 14, 2009)

I LOVE these stories!!


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 14, 2009)

i've met S/Os everywhere. at college in the library, bookstore, grocery store, art class, the mall... the person i'm interested in now--well i met him on myspace.  i know--so embarrasssing to say! he had also approached me on a dating site before but i didn't respond. i don't think he will ever quite forgive me for that. but, since we met on the net and we were both involved with other people and he lived so far away, had chippendale dancer good looks and was being chased down by tons of women and was getting over an ex, i tried not to take him very seriously. there was absolutely no reason why he couldn't have found someone who lived closer. we were friends and talked for several years. i got to know him as a person. he's extremely kind, emotionally open, sensitive, intelligent, passionate and romantic. something happened between us and we couldn't say no anymore so we are sticking a toe in. guess you can meet someone anywhere--even the net.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 14, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> The three significant relationships in my life have been: blind date, lived in the same dorm at college, and met randomly at a fetish club. Hookups have mostly been guys from the intarwebs.
> 
> ...you know, it sounds kinda sleazy when I say it like that.




...Ain't sleazy at all. It is what it is...:batting:


----------



## Astarte (Nov 14, 2009)

I met my husband at a nightclub. This cutest and shyest guy came to the dance floor, where I was with my (girl)friend dancing rather friskily. He asked me, if I wanted to go and talk with him (away from the noise and music) because "You're the most beautiful woman I've ever seen and I don't want to talk to anybody but you." :wubu:

ETA: So I quess the answer to the question is: by dancing and looking good.


----------



## Jes (Nov 14, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> he's extremely kind, emotionally open, sensitive, intelligent, passionate and romantic. something happened between us and we couldn't say no anymore so we are sticking a toe in. guess you can meet someone anywhere--even the net.



sounds like someone definitely worth sticking that toe in for, Super.


----------



## Commander Keen (Nov 14, 2009)

Astarte said:


> I met my husband at a nightclub. This cutest and shyest guy came to the dance floor, where I was with my (girl)friend dancing rather friskily. He asked me, if I wanted to go and talk with him (away from the noise and music) because "You're the most beautiful woman I've ever seen and I don't want to talk to anybody but you." :wubu:
> 
> ETA: So I quess the answer to the question is: by dancing and looking good.



That was a touching post :3 
Finally, hope for humanity in the form of shy sweetie-pies.


----------

